# 2 engine questions



## Jace3809 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey all! I have a B/S 12.5 I/C on a Snapper rider. I use this for my lawn service, and I need it to be faster. I've ordered a new drive disk, that should help alot. I was wondering how to get the revs up? Is there a governor? If I could get a few hundred rpm's I would be happy. Also, when I have it at full throttle it runs OK, but has a small sputter that goes away at about half throttle. And I can jiggle the throttle from high to choke and back a few times and get it to run faster. What's up with that? I'm pretty handy with a wrench, but not too good with small engines, so I ask the pro's. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Short of a better mower with a bigger engine.... no, there is a governor, its on the same side as the carb, you'll see a big arm coming up off it. I would not suggest tampering with it, as more rpm's means more stress on the connecting rod. Sure I've got a couple myself, one 12hp I/C thats 17 years old I rev it alot via string tied to the governor, and a old 4hp briggs pushmower.... but they don't really mean anything if the engine blows, I've got various spares..... As for that sputter, it could need a tiny bit of a carb adjustment, or the linkage is sticking a little. These engines are designed to run continuously at 3,600 rpm. So when mowing I'd stick with that.


----------



## Jace3809 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I have 6 small patio homes in a row that I can only do with this mower so I need to make the best of it. I've had this mower for quite a while and that engine seems bullet proof. I have a used zero turn with an old 22HP that I don't trust as much as the 12.5. I think the drive disk is going to solve alot of my speed trouble. A few years ago I could pop wheelies in 5th and you would have to break into a a brisk trot to keep up, now it's down to a fast walk. Any ideas on the throttle issue? After I juggle the throttle up into choke and back to full a few times it revs up and stays.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Probably what bugman said, linkages, governor springs could be going bad also.....if that helps


----------

